# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Amy avec des chats calmes

## gali1301

Notre gentille Amy est toujours là après presque 2 ans 

cette petite minette qui a sans doute été maltraité vu son comportement, attend toujours un environnement sain stable patient et aimant.

Notre puce a été prise en grippe par les autres chats et vit très mal cette situation 

cette minette a certainement été battu car parfois elle s aplatie comme si on allait la frapper

il peut lui arriver du pincer mais cette tendance disparaît au fur et à mesure qu elle prend confiance

car en fait c'est une minette très câline et calme qui aime venir dormir à côté de vous 

nous espérons lui trouver la famille qui la rendra enfin heureuse  où elle sera épanouit et bien dans ses pattes 

un foyer où elle n'aura pas besoin de se cacher dans la litière car elle se fait attaquer 

un foyer sécurisé idéalement sans autres chats ou alors des chats calmes qui ne s'occuperont pas d elle 

n hésitez pas à nous contacter

----------


## mnldlt

Bonjour où se trouve-t-elle ?

----------

